# What color similar brand paint?



## ylobrd (Mar 1, 2017)

Snow is disappearing here in N.H. We just have to waite a little longer. I finally removed my frozen augers from my newly acquired 2003, HS928WAS. Well that was not the only item I discovered frozen. The auger shaft bearing was also well frozen; many hours later, grinding and cold chiseling, the bearing was removed, shaft, anti seized and a brand new bearing installed. Now my new problem is lots easier i hope? . I would like to repaint the scoop! The only problem I am having is trying to match the color (on the sides,that have not-faded)with a paint that is not going to cost triple what ordinary rattle can paints cost. I have already returned two separate red paints to my local big box store. Any one know of a very close color match? Sorry to probably repeat this question. I am sure it has been beaten to death! Thanks, I would appreciate any members advice!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

You can buy this Honda Bright Red paint on boats.net for $10.70: Part# 11-08707-R8. Honda# 2976124
08707-R8 HONDA RED SPRAY R8 CAN (Honda Code 2976124) 

Some folks have used Rustoleum Gloss Apple Red with good results.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

do a search for threads on this topic. i posted the number of the paint i got from wally world that is almost an exact match. It cost $1.16 a can and we bought a dozen.

here it is. Home Shades #259866 fire red


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

I found that the Rustoleum satin apple red, 2x ultra cover is closer than the straight gloss. Home depot 3-4 dollars a can.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

We seem to see multiples of this thread every spring... maybe sticky one somewhere and compile an extensive list?

I had a perfect replacement for Kubota Orange (Red#1) but they stopped having it anywhere I can find... OTOH the Kubota stuff, though a little spendy, has proven to be excellent paint. So has the Yanmar and Shibaura.


----------



## Jako (Jan 11, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> do a search for threads on this topic. i posted the number of the paint i got from wally world that is almost an exact match. It cost $1.16 a can and we bought a dozen.
> 
> here it is. Home Shades #259866 fire red


I used the HomeShades from Walmart for touch up, great match. Can't tell the difference. Thanks to the individual who figured it out. Can is "HomeShades, Gloss Finish, Acobado Brillante, Interior/Exterior". Small sticker on can is as stated "259866 FIRE RED", UPC 20066 20689. Had to order it on line, not in store stock. Thanks again.


----------



## Jako (Jan 11, 2018)

Jako said:


> I used the HomeShades from Walmart for touch up, great match. Can't tell the difference. Thanks to the individual who figured it out. Can is "HomeShades, Gloss Finish, Acobado Brillante, Interior/Exterior". Small sticker on can is as stated "259866 FIRE RED", UPC 20066 20689. Had to order it on line, not in store stock. Thanks again.


Website for Walmart HomeShades Fire Red. https://www.walmart.com/ip/ColorPlace-Gloss-Spray-Paint-Fire-Red/17011153
$2.41 per can. I was able to do store pick up previously, website is not allowing me this time. Did it become a hazardous material?


----------



## Jako (Jan 11, 2018)

Jako said:


> Website for Walmart HomeShades Fire Red. https://www.walmart.com/ip/ColorPlace-Gloss-Spray-Paint-Fire-Red/17011153
> $2.41 per can. I was able to do store pick up previously, website is not allowing me this time. Did it become a hazardous material?


I was able to do store pickup at check out.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

If you use this color I hear she will run a bit better...…….https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-Red-Paint-12-oz-Aerosol-Can-361-10/204855125


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I think a sticky post would be good. I've posted colors for Craftsman, Murray, Ariens, John Deere green and yellow. I need a color for a Simplicity.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Jako said:


> I used the HomeShades from Walmart for touch up, great match. Can't tell the difference. Thanks to the individual who figured it out. Can is "HomeShades, Gloss Finish, Acobado Brillante, Interior/Exterior". Small sticker on can is as stated "259866 FIRE RED", UPC 20066 20689. Had to order it on line, not in store stock. Thanks again.


i buy 10 cans at a time . The match is so close you can't tell the difference unless you have some weather fading. In that case I take the chute , or bucket off and do the whole thing.


----------

